
‘Locked-in’ people show signs of awareness when faced with sums - mileskjeller
https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn28789-locked-in-people-show-signs-of-awareness-when-faced-with-sums
======
sb23
Could this also be used to ask them yes or no questions? I wonder if that
would be helpful or not. Perhaps "would you like us to pull the plug?"

~~~
vlasev
Something like, count to 10 on the "yes" screen if your answer is "yes" or
count to 10 on the "no" screen and so on.

------
rbanffy
This technique can be used to operate a speech synthesis device. It would then
but possible to more completely evaluate the patients.

------
aaron695
Given facilitated communications, I'd give this a BS until proven otherwise.

“The patients’ families were very happy when they found out that the patient
could do maths”

A Chinese study in New Scientist where they admit to giving the family false
hope, a lot of alarm bells.

~~~
pervycreeper
Facilitated communication is an _obvious_ scam, built on complete nonsense,
with no empirical support. This is completely different.

------
irremediable
I'm sceptical, because some people in (what was presumed to be) a vegetative
state also showed those "signs of awareness". Not read the paper yet, though.

